# I'm no photographer



## DozerMite (Sep 19, 2009)

This is my first pic with the new light tent.
I guess I need to do a lot of reading on photography. I prefer just going out in the sun. The lighting seems dull in the tent, but when I put it on the computer, it is way too bright and the colors aren't correct.
I took several pics and moved the lights around and this is the best out of them.
Perhaps the LOML can do better. She takes some pretty nice pics and actually understands the settings on the camera. I just use auto. :biggrin:










Any tips on settings are appreciated.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 19, 2009)

the first thing you need to check is the setting for the the type of light the camera is set for. IF your camera is set on sunny and your taking the picture indoors (the photo tent) your colors will be out of wack. Dont know what camera you use  but even on Auto or (P)  for perfect of course, your light settings still have to be adjusted. your camera will adjust for the light levels even if it looks like its not enough light to  you.  good luck.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Sep 19, 2009)

There is a tutorial in the library on pen photography, read it then do it. It greatly improved the quality of my photos. The biggest thing that helped was setting a custom white balance for the light I was using. This will get your colors coming out right. 

You also need to experiment with the settings to see how you get the best quality photos. Take notes along the way and write down the settings you used to get the best quality.  

I experimented with loads of settings and I got to the point that I can take consistent photos I like.I take all of my pen photos in manual mode with a custom white balance, two 5300k CF bulbs, ISO 50, 2 second timer, no flash, and adjust the shutter speed so the photos are 2/3 stop under exposed. 

This may not work for you but I do recommend the daylight bulbs, adjusting the white balance and setting the ISO to 50 or as low as your camera goes for the clearest photos.  Here's one of mine:


----------



## DozerMite (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks. I'm going to do some more reading and more adjusting to the lights and camera. 
Where is the best placement for the lights? Placing them next to the tent didn't work as well as behind the camera.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have the lights placed behind and above the pens.  Here's a couple photos of my setup. I saw this kind of setup from someone else's ( don't recall whose) professional photography site and the photos they took with it were great so I built my own like it.






I used 1/2" pvc pipe and fittings to make a frame and used some vellum I had to diffuse the light. The lights are mounted to the underside of a shelf above the setup.  I had to raise the pens to get them clear enough to photo but the large size lets me photograph bowls and larger stuff.  






I used some white foamcore I had to make an enclosure to reflect the light back.  The one on the site I based this from had aluminum foil on the inside but I didn't find the need since the foamcore was bright white. I use my Canon Powershot A610 on a tripod that sticks in the opening at the top and use a spare piece of foamcore to cover the opening in the top. I cut a small access door to be able to move and replace the pens and hinged it with tape.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DozerMite (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes it does. I'll set something up like it and see if it helps. That was one of the problems, I was getting shadows no matter where I put the lights. I can see where your enclosure might help.
Thanks!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Sep 20, 2009)

I do mine quick and nasty- on my scanner. You can lay anything on top of the pen on the glass to pretty it up, I usually just use the transparency adaptor lid as a background. I get really good detail and color.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2009)

Keep in mind that it is not the amount of light that matters, such as brighter. It is the type of light, defused or direct. Direct light is harsher and washes out detail, defused light is not nearly as bright but renders much better color and detail. 
My first guess would be to make sure your camera is set for Incondescent light, and set for Auto exposure. if it has a macro setting use that as well.
light from behind but reflected from the front such as Jason shows is better in ways than a light in front and a light in back. you loose all bright spots reflected int he metal parts of the pen that way. sometimes you want a bit of that bright spot to show of the reflection in your finish though.
Photography is an entire art form of it's own, and not one easily learned. Remember they teach it as a course in colleges.


----------

